

What Google Must Learn From My Failed Startup - kirillzubovsky
http://www.geekatsea.com/what-google-must-learn-from-my-failed-startup

======
lynchseattle
Agreed - I'm interested in watching how Google+ plays out in the long run, but
I'm not sure it will end up being the Facebook killer it's being positioned as
today.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Exactly! ps. check out the blog post comments if you want to see some
insightful, and some dumb comments too!

